# Advertisements



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

I am not seeing any advertisements from the great firms that supported the forums. I did visit their sites. Are their links elsewhere on the site?


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2017)

disco said:


> I am not seeing any advertisements from the great firms that supported the forums. I did visit their sites. Are their links elsewhere on the site?



The Admins are all RICH now,bought an island with a herd of feral hogs and an active volcano so they can smoke 24/7/365.
No charcoal or ads needed,just spears to kill the hogs.Sound familiar....Wonder what banana wood tastes like....o_O


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> The Admins are all RICH now,bought an island with a herd of feral hogs and an active volcano so they can smoke 24/7/365.
> No charcoal or ads needed,just spears to kill the hogs.Sound familiar....Wonder what banana wood tastes like....o_O


That explains it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2017)

disco said:


> I am not seeing any advertisements from the great firms that supported the forums. I did visit their sites. Are their links elsewhere on the site?


Ads are turned off by default for Premier members.. it's just a way of saying thank you for supporting smoking meat. This makes the forum load faster and operate more efficiently.:)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> The Admins are all RICH now,bought an island with a herd of feral hogs and an active volcano so they can smoke 24/7/365.
> No charcoal or ads needed,just spears to kill the hogs.Sound familiar....Wonder what banana wood tastes like....o_O


Apparently I'm not an admin.. I missed the boat on that one. 

So that's where Brian's been:D


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Ads are turned off by default for Premier members.. it's just a way of saying thank you for supporting smoking meat. This makes the forum load faster and operate more efficiently.:)


Ah! Thanks.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Apparently I'm not an admin.. I missed the boat on that one.
> 
> So that's where Brian's been:D


And here I thought you were the "Lord of the Smoke Flies"
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/smoke fly


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> And here I thought you were the "Lord of the Smoke Flies"
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/smoke fly


:D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

I was on a couple sites that I paid a few bucks for perks like that.  Was worth it just to get rid of pop ups. They made a special forum area for us to go in and talk about things to make the site better.  You had to be premier to see any posts.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 27, 2017)

Old fat Canadians are exempt from clickbait. :p


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Old fat Canadians are exempt from clickbait. :p


Actually, I used the ads to get to some commercial sites I like. I was just being lazy though.


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't get this thread.  The subject line caught my attention.  I'm still looking for the answer to post #1.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 3, 2017)

motocrash said:


> The Admins are all RICH now,bought an island with a herd of feral hogs and an active volcano so they can smoke 24/7/365.
> No charcoal or ads needed,just spears to kill the hogs.Sound familiar....Wonder what banana wood tastes like....o_O


Until this came up along with another thread about slow loading pages and bogging computer down I got zero ads.Now i get ads :mad:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

dr k said:


> I don't get this thread.  The subject line caught my attention.  I'm still looking for the answer to post #1.



He asked where the advertising went..

He was answered by someone that for those who paid for premier membership, they have been turned off.  So he can't see the ads any longer.


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> He asked where the advertising went..
> 
> He was answered by someone that for those who paid for premier membership, they have been turned off.  So he can't see the ads any longer.


I don't have a premier membership and have purchased from sponsors that I can't find on SMF.  I get the A-maze-n newsletter so I'm good on reorders.  I bought several rolls to make foodsaver bags from one of SMF sponsors and don't know the name.  So now what?  Do I go back to foodsaver brand bags and drop the company I can no longer find here on SMF?
-Kurt


----------



## disco (Nov 3, 2017)

dr k said:


> I don't have a premier membership and have purchased from sponsors that I can't find on SMF.  I get the A-maze-n newsletter so I'm good on reorders.  I bought several rolls to make foodsaver bags from one of SMF sponsors and don't know the name.  So now what?  Do I go back to foodsaver brand bags and drop the company I can no longer find here on SMF?
> -Kurt


If you come to the site but don't sign in or sign out, you will still get the ads even if you are a prime member


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2017)

dr k said:


> I don't have a premier membership and have purchased from sponsors that I can't find on SMF.  I get the A-maze-n newsletter so I'm good on reorders.  I bought several rolls to make foodsaver bags from one of SMF sponsors and don't know the name.  So now what?  Do I go back to foodsaver brand bags and drop the company I can no longer find here on SMF?
> -Kurt




You be getting ads then not being a paid member.    

Oh, that was vaccum sealers unlimited.   :D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

The vac bag lady is on here in a few threads.  Selling her wears.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....e-on-vacuum-sealing-bags.236161/#post-1492321


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2017)

I give up!  I just want to see the sponsors on this new platform that got me to buy from them on the old platform. Out of sight out of mind. When a discount code from Todd popped up it made for an easy impulse sale for Todd from me.  From my avatar you can see what membership I have on SMF and see nothing about sponsors.
-Kurt


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2017)

TulsaJeff


----------



## motocrash (Nov 3, 2017)

Big Brother is watching! As I type this there are ads for maps of the Canadian Rockies because of Discos avatar.The new format is the same as cookie collecting websites.I have reservations myself on whether to continue on here  :(....I'll type cast iron and the maps will change to pans... buy some pans guys.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 4, 2017)

As all of you know, since 2010 or so, we have been partnered with Huddler for the platform and sponsors. As of October, we are no longer with them and will be handling everything ourselves. 

All of us appreciate our sponsors such as Todd and Lisa who have been with us for a long time and we hope to continue with them but new paperwork will have to be drawn up so that it’s with us instead of Huddler. 

This will be in the works very soon and I highly encourage all of you to continue supporting our sponsors during the interim. 

For now, we are running a few ads to help pay for the massive server that I just purchased out of pocket. Premier memberships help to curb this cost as well.

I appreciate everyone’s patience as we work to return everything to the way it needs to be.  

Regarding the ads and cookies, most websites online set cookies so they can serve ads that are based on your interests. These are very non-personal but you can turn off cookies in your browser if you prefer.


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok thanks. That's the sponsor info I was wanting. 
-Kurt


----------

